# Southern Splore Tour Pt 2 : Potters manor nr crowborough.Sussex, June 2012.



## Lucky Pants (Jul 9, 2012)

Southern Splore Tour Part 2 Potters manor nr crowborough.Sussex
With terror school under are belts and a slight smell of soiled underware we set off for location 2A
,with the sun setting in a few hours we needed somewhere to splore and sleep so where better to than Steep Park House (Potters Manor) also known as the haunted house
by the locals, whooooooo.... i feel a Scooby Doo moment coming on. The house was built in 1904 by Hugh Jokin the classical architect and what a job he did. 
Steep Park House got the name Potters Manor through the last inhabitants French born Monsieur James Francis Walford and sa femme Murial Walford being
a family of artisans and potters one day they just packed up and left the building for reasons only known to them ,leaving behind there home, paintings, furniture and a range of personal 
belongings that now due to the nature of small minded people have been ransacked, strune all over the place is the art and lives of the Walfords, tiles are missing on 
the roof and the elements look to be taking there turn attacking the house,ive seen pictures of this location in good nick a far stretch to what we saw, i did hear that the owners where 
asking people not to vist as they intended to restore the house but for whatever reason the house seems to have been left to its rapid state of decline and inevitably its demise.
I ve seen many pictures of Potters ,some of my favs and was glad i got the chance see it for myself.
Due to the state of the place sleeping in the building was not a good idea so we pitched up camp in the garden, a few beers, a bit to eat and settled in to see what the night brought, maybe a ghost sighting?, a strange noise or light?,unfortunately but predictably nothing, a good nights sleep (even though the weather turned and it lashed it down) we were ready to take the southern splore tour to day two in this fantastic and fruitful part of the Country.
Alt and Sshhh.... will probably be up to show you there pictures and take of this place ,a huge Thanks for looking.

















































Thanks for looking and next time your in the area your welcome to stay.

Take a look at part one [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22957"]here[/ame] .​


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Quality pics!!! Great report, thanks!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 9, 2012)

COR!! Like that lots!! Tried the 'lets sleep in the building' thing at Pool Parc.... Lasted about 3 hours! Ended up back in the motor slightly terrified...


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 9, 2012)

Fantastic write up and great pics!! Whos head are you wearing on that roof? Was a great mooch and fab end to our first day


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 9, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Fantastic write up and great pics!! Whos head are you wearing on that roof? Was a great mooch and fab end to our first day



Y it looks like Borris 

Ya i did like this one i seem to like the really messy ones .


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 9, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> COR!! Like that lots!! Tried the 'lets sleep in the building' thing at Pool Parc.... Lasted about 3 hours! Ended up back in the motor slightly terrified...



Have heard pool park is very scary at night not been yet ,but there are plans in motion , Thanks .


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome report & photos !


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 9, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Have heard pool park is very scary at night not been yet ,but there are plans in motion , Thanks .


Well if you're planning to sleep in there I should take some spare kecks!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2012)

Some interesting things still to be seen,pity about the mess.Great photos.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 10, 2012)

brilliant report and pics...did i hear that this place has recently been bought??


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 10, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> brilliant report and pics...did i hear that this place has recently been bought??



Thanks Ninja Kitten  , lets hope they sort the place out


----------



## fleydog (Jul 10, 2012)

my question is: what was Boris Johnson doing on the roof?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 10, 2012)

fleydog said:


> my question is: what was Boris Johnson doing on the roof?



BJ was Splorin


----------



## abel101 (Jul 10, 2012)

geee its gone down hill since April! this year! :O
shocking to see the state of it since I last ventured here.
Brilliant shots! though but a real shame


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 11, 2012)

As we approached Potters manor and glimpsed our first view of the grand place , the wind was blowing the ragged curtains through the glassless windows. I understood why the locals called it the haunted house, fantastic! Even though this place was trashed, the grandness still seeps through and i loved it. Heres a few of mine

Abandoned beauty




















Potters potty

























A great end to a fantastic days exploring​


----------



## abel101 (Jul 12, 2012)

some brilliant shots sshhhh 
especially love your stair shot! you have captured this place really well!


----------



## Bones out (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicely done guys, about a year ago the 'new owners' popped up and asked if us explorers would now stay away as it's going to be restored and requested we respect their wishes...... Obviously not in a hurry?

It pains me to see her in this state after seing her a while back in much better times...

You have captured her well, very well!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunning pictures Sshhh.... .


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

Hard to follow Luckypants' intro there, is that right? Luckypants' cos it ends with an s I don't think it would be Luckpanties would it? But then again you never know what goes on behind closed doors and all that...moving on rather swiftly Potters Manor mmm..... didn't know what to make of this place, only having a partial postcode I asked some lad in the street roughly where to go in the search for buildings of "interest" , he couldn't help but did mention there was a "Haunted House" down the road ...Jackpot.

Everyone tells the story of Potters Manor and how these artists types just went and no one knows why, Well I do!! Let me present this alternate history, whilst Sshhhh took her multiple exposure shots and Luckypants went mountaineering on the roof with Boris, I had found a manuscript backed in tangerine skin, hidden underneath an old copy of Christies magazine and a discarded prophylactic, I thought back the revulsion at the stench of old sailors and opened.

It read....

There was this guy Shirley who bought an indoor moon,he installed it in his gaff, all the other artists who cohabited with him thought this was pretty rad and shouted to each other "come and look , behold Shirley's purchase"






Cedric not usually given to partying with the rest, put down his favourite pamphlet to see for himself and perhaps marvel at this most curious of sights , leaving his minimalist styled room off he set.






Passing Rupert and Cindy's room he noticed that they had moved the bed into the garden once again and marked out their allegiance to the dark side, "_Oh no's not again guys , we can't afford the mammoth amount of black hens to keep the dark lord happy_" he wailed.






But the b*st**ds had removed part of the house to enhance the effect of the indoor moon, poor Cedric fell to his untimely exit "_Aarrrrggggg you cun..._" his closing earthly gambit






His wife and aspiring writer JayKay heard the chaos and made a right mess of the bathroom, she had been taken to task about her lack of hygiene and general disrespect of the place already and was on her last warning "_shape up or ship out sister_"






Whilst the others were writhing and gyrating to the indoor moon, JayKay soiled all the others belongings and watered down their oils with dark spirits and putting DAZ in their acrylics thereby rendering them useless for the use of future artworks






Dismayed at the ill treatment and demise of her beloved Cedric and outraged at the suggestion of having him stuffed she went into the living room and marked out her own incantations, knowing that Cedric wouldn't approve but desperate for retribution against her housemates she fought an inner battle , the dark side won, she cut a rather good deal with the badness himself, offering not her own soul but those of her fellow artists who were now berift of the means to paint, Oh how she would be rewarded.






She did as she was instructed, ordered to lie down in the master bedroom and dream, whilst dark works were done, she was cast under a deep sleep and the moonlight gazers were removed in a blinding flash of the brightest of black WTF!...On awakening she was to write down her dreams in a series of books, this took a long time, taking substinance from the house itself, which suffered quite badly, but remarkably she did not, she wrote away and eventually left for the publishers.






JayKay was signed up straight away and her series of books about a boy named Barry Potter who was learning to do party tricks did reasonably well, some even say that they were the inspiration for another series of books about a boy named Harry also written by an aspiring lady writer who to make ends meet moonlighted by selling indoor MOONS!

I was amazed, suprised it all made sense , I heard a shriek and a black seagull took the book away from me and flew into the darkening sky.

Please note some of the above may not be true.






Thanks for looking with us






Look out for a more down to earth (or not) , Part 3 Yaybah!​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 12, 2012)

Well thats an interesting take on it Alt! Now where was that tangerine book, i must have missed it Think you must have inhaled too many mouldy spores


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 12, 2012)

I just love your reports there just the best!! always a good write up and excellent photos..


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 12, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> But then again you never know what goes on behind closed doors and all that...moving on rather swiftly Potters Manor mmm..​



Ha ha you do know what goes on, you demanded to know that time i borrowed your little pink fairy dress ,nice pics dude still no idea where your head is though ?.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice 1 Boris....love the last shot of Sshhhh, and what can i say about the AltDayOuts stunning shots all round


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice work guys and gal...lovely shots of an old manor slowly but surely crumbling. I can't believe the Hugh Jokin line is still going strong in reports


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Ha ha you do know what goes on, you demanded to know that time i borrowed your little pink fairy dress ,nice pics dude still no idea where your head is though ?.



blabloo, i was referring to where does the ' go initally then things went a lil crazy 

Great piks Lucky i was arsing around with that chair upstairs to long to take that many piks and you have taken some epic shots and of things i didnt even notice at the time 

Shhhh piks blown away again by your capturisations x

Thanks to all for your lovely feedbacks


----------



## lost (Jul 12, 2012)

It's depressing to see how buggered this place is now, I remember it being quite intact when it was first reported on.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 12, 2012)

lost said:


> It's depressing to see how buggered this place is now, I remember it being quite intact when it was first reported on.



It is extremely sad. Ive seen before pics and she was definately in better condition.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 14, 2012)

lost said:


> It's depressing to see how buggered this place is now, I remember it being quite intact when it was first reported on.



Yeah i've seen pictures of this from only last year and it seemed in a lot better state, I think the locals have had a few raucous parties there too


----------

